# HP compaq NC6220 laptop BIOS problem



## emil_london (Sep 24, 2005)

I have removed once capacitor from the mainboard and after 2 days bios still get the same settings , how to reset that sh** ??!! :wink: 
I can't find another capacitors or batteries .
Thanks for reply.


----------



## Bonk (Sep 11, 2005)

You don't need to remove a capacitor..... *battery * yes or there will be a switch on the motherboard that is used to short out the *Cmos* for 30min.


----------



## emil_london (Sep 24, 2005)

*i can't find battery*

Yes but this is just theory !! There is no battery and no proper switches 
and just some capacitors. Is somebody know how the battery in this laptop could looks like ? any pictures , symbols ? thanks


----------



## Bonk (Sep 11, 2005)

Look at these

http://www.infopackets.com/graphics/cmos+battery.gif

http://www.dsmiller.com/Images/B-430-PC2.gif

http://www.westworldcomputers.com/images/400/CMOSbattery.gif

http://www.dsmiller.com/Images/B-3011.gif


----------



## Bonk (Sep 11, 2005)

Motherboard switch/jumper usually green colour and just one alone


----------



## emil_london (Sep 24, 2005)

That what I mean there is no one of them , no typical batteries or jumpers !!!
I find two components this is ( black rectangle NEC AS7 or orange rectangle 157 J T 2294 ) but they are just a capacitors :4-dontkno . 
Thanks for another ideas , cheers broth


----------



## emil_london (Sep 24, 2005)

Finally I have find that battery , it is round , flat around 15mm .They place that sh** in right top corner of laptop. :grin: 
But now there is another problem . After two days without batteries BIOS still remember previous settings, it means I can't get in to the BIOS becouse there is an password. Is this possible there is an default password ? Nonsense it is just a computer like others so how long shuld I wait to reset Bios ??????


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Should take no longer than a half hour. Make sure you remove the laptop battery and AC power also.


----------



## emil_london (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm surre both batteries are disconnected. There is no other power sources . So why is that bustard still remember a password ?


----------

